# savage



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Does anyone own a Model 111FCXP3 that could show me some pictures. I was thinking of buying one and would like to see one first


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

why would you want to buy a gun if you dont even know what it looks like.you should always know what anything looks like before you buy it.cause you could go to a gun shop tell them a specific name...and they may not even show you what it looks like and you could end up with a crappy gun.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

I believe Gander mtn carried that rifle.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Here you go: http://www.savagearms.com/111fcxp3.htm

I personally would not recommend the Savage package rifles, the rifle is just fine, but in my opinion the scope they use in those packages are not worth getting. Just get the rifle and then order a decent scope. You'll be alot happier.

Also, you do realize that this rifle does not come with the accutrigger, right? You want the accutrigger, trust me.

Look at this one instead: http://www.savagearms.com/111fcns.htm

huntin1


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I agree with huntin1. Those scopes are not very good. The accutrigger is nice, but not essential. The Savage trigger wasn't all that bad before the Accu-trigger.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Cannot remember the link any longer but the Savage package had a good rating. of course not fantastic but what can you expect for $500 these days. Hard to believe $500 today does not get you a top of the line rifle.

Any other opinions on the savage rifle? I am looking to get a 308 for my son. The accu-trigger sounds like a nice feature or is it just marketing?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

deacon said:


> Cannot remember the link any longer but the Savage package had a good rating. of course not fantastic but what can you expect for $500 these days. Hard to believe $500 today does not get you a top of the line rifle.
> 
> Any other opinions on the savage rifle? I am looking to get a 308 for my son. The accu-trigger sounds like a nice feature or is it just marketing?


Savage package rifles are just fine, it's the scope they put on that is the problem. Just does not do the rifle justice. Many believe that Savage is the most accurate out of the box rifle and then Savage goes and sticks sub par optics on them. :eyeroll:

I really like the accutrigger on my 10FP. While the regular Savage trigger is OK, it is not as simple to adjust as the accutrigger.

Get a Savage, put a decent scope on it and shoot rings around rifles that cost twice as much.  

huntin1


----------



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

I cant even say I would go with a Savage. I bought a Savage 10FP in 308. I bought it cause it was cheaper than the Remington 700. I put Leupold 4.5-14 Mark 4 with a mil dot. I have a good amount of experience with precision rifle shooting and I couldnt get that rifle to group. The stock it came with was a plastic piece of garbage that belongs on a BB gun. So I had to go spend more money on a stock from Bells and Carlson. Now that rifle groups like a champ, but in the end I spent the same amount of money as if I bought a Remington. The other problem is that any parts are much easier to find for a Remington than savage. It took alot of looking to find my scope base for this rifle. Though I will admit that the accu-trigger is really great.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah but nine times out of ten you will have to put several hundred dollars worth of gunsmithing into a Remington to get it to group as well as an out of the box Savage.

I too have a fair amount of long range precision shooting experience.

When I bought my Savage 10FP it wasn't because I couldn't afford to buy a Remington, I bought the Savage because I wanted a more accurate rifle without having to send it to a gunsmith.

But, You're right about the normal stock, it is flimsy, but there are ways to fix it without buying a new stock.

I'd still take a Savage over a Remington any day.

huntin1

huntin1


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I have three synth stocks on a Savage rifles. The first is a 116FCSAK in 300WM. It went through the custom shop to have 2 inches added added in barrel lenght and moved up to a heavy barrel. It shoots sub 1MOA groups. The 2nd is a 12VSS with the Choate stock. It shoots sub .5MOA groups. The third is a really old 111 that orginally had a wood stock. It broke, so I ordered a synth from Savage. It shot sub .75 MOA groups before I swapped out the stock. The last 3 shot group I shot with it was .689. I have no complaints about any of the synth stocks. Perhaps these are better than the one they are putting on the 10FP?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

No it's the same stock. When I got my 10FP it grouped .75" to 1" with the stock it came with. It seemed the forearm flexed a little to much for me so I got a B&C Duramaxx stock.

Now it shoots like this:









Admittedly, that is one of my best groups, but it will shoot .5 or less any day I take it to the range.

After I got the Duramaxx I found out that some guys were stiffening the forearm of the factory stock and getting very good results.

huntin1


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i agree the forearm flexes alot, but the one i had was floated about 1/8" from the stock, and it wasnt an issue for me. try a $15 glass bed instead of a $150 stock, that will solve 90 percent of your stock problems.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, mine was free floated too. But, when shooting from the bipod the stock would flex enough to contact the barrel near the front of the stock, and that's a bad thing. Simple glass bedding did not fix it. After I got a new stock I learned that if you bed a stiff piece of metal into the forearm it will add enough stiffness to the stock to make it usable, that is if it's done right.

huntin1


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i figured you were probably using a bipod when you said it flexed to much. i dont use a bipod, and i had to grab the barrel, and squeeze it agains the forearm to get them to contact, so it didnt bother me. when i first got it, a was thinking it could be an issue if you were to put a bipod on it, and i could see it maybe being a problem if a guy takes a really tight wrap on the sling, which i do every once in awhile.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Hmmm.... that worth thinking about a little. I have never put the bipod on anything but the Choate stock. The Choate is really stiff and floats the barrel almost 1/4 inch or so.

I was thinking about putting the bipod on the 300WM but knew that I wouldn't have time to test it that way, so I haven't put it on. Also, it would make for about a 10 lb elk rifle. Which is a little heavy for my taste. Most people think it is too heavy now, but I don't mind it. After the first day, I don't even notice.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I see a few of you have the Savage 10FP, does any one shoot a 110FP? I bought one in 25-06 and am just starting reloading for it. I have not had much luck in the accuracy dept. Does Savage free bore these rifles? I recently tried Barnes TSX 115gr flat base bullets, and they tumbled on me. Any one have this happen in the 10's? I am going for hunting loads more than target shooting, but I would appreciate any advice given.


----------

